# Never seen anything like this....



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I FINALLY got a Super Red HMPK spawn. They became free swimming late Monday night and by Tuesday night the male was removed. I'm very surprised at how large they are already....I got a clear photo! They began eating BBS and I can avoid sucking them up because I can actually see them. I've only lost one (before free swimming) and I've already added new water.

Parents:


Fry:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*bump* SIKED!!!

Also there is this weird kinda flea like stuff in my tub...I'm guessing infusoria? I guess the fry are eating it because they're full and they haven't been fed in a day.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yey on the successful spawn! I'm still workin on a pair so I feel your excitement lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's insane how big they are. I'm expecting adult fish by two months. I will be power growing them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on your spawn.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> It's insane how big they are. I'm expecting adult fish by two months. I will be power growing them.


What are you feeding them? Cuz I gotta try the same thing hah.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Maybe you'll end up with a bunch of giants :lol:


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations on the spawn! Hurry and grow them out so they can come to the CA show...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

monroe0704 said:


> What are you feeding them? Cuz I gotta try the same thing hah.


Egg yolk, microworms, vinegar eels, and BBS  (BTW tell me if you have trouble hatching the eggs I sent you because I have not had a hatching with them, I was lucky and found an old vial). Also they're eating those wierd things in the tub...I think the IAL introduced them.



mand said:


> Maybe you'll end up with a bunch of giants :lol:


Actually the female is HUGE. In fact I'm surprised I even got fry...she's bigger than the male.


Martinismommy said:


> Congratulations on the spawn! Hurry and grow them out so they can come to the CA show...


I definately wanna send some of these! I'll need to ask you about the whole process though...


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Contact me when they are big enough and I'll guide you through the entire process of entering, shipping and showing...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> Contact me when they are big enough and I'll guide you through the entire process of entering, shipping and showing...


 I will!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When is the show?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well the convention is June 23rd-26th...I believe the next show is in April.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup Golden State show is April 2nd I believe. Hopefully I have something to show by then lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

beat2020 said:


> Yup Golden State show is April 2nd I believe. Hopefully I have something to show by then lol.


 Same here haha.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol my guys are still TINY despite WCs and good feedings every day. My goal for my next spawn(s) is to POWER GROW them, and hopefully have something different for May's shows.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Same here!! I can't figure out why mine aren't growing....maybe it's just a winter thing. I hope these guys grow quickly...they have a new 30 gallon waitin for em.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you guys go to the show, make sure you take some pics of all the beautiful bettas.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Great to hear that everything is going well with the spawn! Keep us updated! :]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PICS!!!





You can see how dark I made my water lol.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

they look greate!! ^.^


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow adorable little fry!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry but... Mrvamp and martinismommy I worship you!!!!!

Okay. Now, those are cute little frys


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

baylee767 said:


> Sorry but... Mrvamp and martinismommy I worship you!!!!!
> 
> Okay. Now, those are cute little frys


They ARE pretty awesome, aren't they?


----------

